# Inventory Day!



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 9, 2014)

Periodically I do an inventory on my pen blanks just to see what I have left. I haven't done it in a long time, and I've severely let my stock atrophy in favor of finding larger hunks of wood to do bowls, etc. (My inventory is typically at least 5 times what I have here, and have a much larger list of exotic burl species.) Anyway, for those that may be interested.... Here is my current stock:



 

Full sized are considered at least 5"
Shorts are considered at least 3" but not 5" or more
Longs are considered big enough to get at LEAST 2 pens out of, some of these are 12" + (The mahogony for instance is about an 1.5" sq by about 4' for each one.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking over that list, it looks like you've got some real nice pen blanks!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2014)

Man you are way too organized

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Man you are way too organized


Wouldn't take me but about 5 min to get my list together. Lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Wouldn't take me but about 5 min to get my list together. Lol



I don't believe that for a minute !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 9, 2014)

It would take me an hour to copy that list. The problem I would have is finding the list and several days to hunt down the blanks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 9, 2014)

Found some new wood, need to google that Mai Chick burl and Maidou burl


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2014)

Not much of an inventory - there's no curly koa.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Found some new wood, need to google that Mai Chick burl and Maidou burl



Definitely worth checking out! Mai Chick burl is especially nice for inlay work, as it's naturally full of small black voids.



Kevin said:


> Not much of an inventory - there's no curly koa.



Already used it all :( Curly Koa always sells fast. Afzelia X-Lay is another one that goes fast, and isn't on there at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Michael, I noticed you have two types of Sheeoak. I have some I got from a big stump locally and think it's very attractive. But It doesn't photograph well. I think part of the problem is I need the correct lens and lighting set up. I wonder if you might share a photo of what you have ? I don't want to put you to a lot of trouble. I'm sure your busy. But if you have time and are inclined it would be appreciated.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

I can sure try Lowell, but I'll be honest -- I'm a piss poor photographer and I don't have a fancy camera. (I use my tablet most of the time.) I'll try to get something up when I get home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like you have some nice blanks to go along with your penventory.

Les


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like your running low on walnut And I might know a guy who just got a seven foot slab I it who might be willing to let some go!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 16, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Looks like your running low on walnut And I might know a guy who just got a seven foot slab I it who might be willing to let some go!



I'll be honest, I usually don't stock straight grain woods for pens at all. I know someone at my workplace who's husband is a woodworker, and she sometimes brings his "scraps" in to me. This often includes 4' long 2" square beams of straight grained stuff lol, but also included that walnut piece. Even when I buy burls for pen blanks, i'm exceptionally picky, and usually only buy exhibition grade woods.

Now for bowls, I would certainly tear into some walnut! :)


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 16, 2014)

I might be able to cut a bowl blank or two.


----------

